# Attention!! Again manufactures claims are false, concerning bubble wrap duct insulation



## elkimmeg (Jun 2, 2006)

I like you, I believed the manufacture claims the foil faced bubble wrap duct insulation provides R4.2 and strips spaced  = R6.0.  Unfortunately not true.( *R-1.1*) Another major concern is flame spread and combustibility. Sorry if any took my advice up till now I had not seen this evidence. Class A fire rated fiberglass duct wrap is the way to go 


“Table 1 is a matrix of model mechanical code requirements and the performance characteristics of reflective bubble pack products compared to like fiber glass products. After reviewing this table, one can only conclude that the reflective bubble pack products do not meet the International Mechanical Code (IMC). Since all other model codes incorporate similar if not more stringent requirements, it is unlikely that the reflective bubble pack insulations meet any of the model mechanical codes. The text that follows provides more detailed information about the performance of these products.”

“When these types of materials are evaluated in the corner wall test, they often will provide sufficient fuel when exposed to a low energy fire to cause a flash-over situation. Samples of reflective bubble pack insulation were tested in the UL 1715 corner wall test by a nationally recognized laboratory. The results were flash-over fire conditions within 2-1/2 minutes. These results should cast serious doubts about the fitness for use of reflective bubble pack insulations for any exposed application.”

 The link to the full text

http://www.naima.org/pages/resources/library/html/AH135.HTML


----------

